# A Writer's Odyssey - Wächter der Zeit: Endlich neues Fantasy-Kino mit coolen Effekten



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *A Writer's Odyssey - Wächter der Zeit: Endlich neues Fantasy-Kino mit coolen Effekten* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## Marlock (13. Februar 2022)

an sich siehts gut aus aber dann zwischendurch ist das CGI echt schlecht


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2022)

Warum auch nicht? Fantasy können die Chinesen ja ganz gut.


----------



## Baer85 (14. Februar 2022)

Sieht ganz unterhaltsam aus.


----------



## MarcHammel (14. Februar 2022)

Ich hab Sorge, dass die männlichen Figuren in diesem Film nicht männlich genug sind. Könnte die chinesische Regierung da vielleicht doch noch mal genauer hin schauen?


----------

